

Are you on track for: Lets make November "Launch an App Month", who's with me? - andre

This was the original post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398<p>are you track? progress reports?
======
the_unknown
I haven't plotted out the amount of work to do yet but I've got my basic
project outlined and down "on paper". I'll be drawing up my targets and GANTT
chart this weekend. I'm probably biting off more than I can chew but I'll
adjust where necessary. I hope to launch a public site for it next week with
daily updates - probably a WordPress thing.

~~~
the_unknown
Okay, the WordPress site is now launched. Not a lot there - mostly just a
brief project overview.

<http://serversofdoom.wordpress.com/>

------
iworkforthem
I am the WP theme @tradesalerts ( <http://tradesalerts.com> )... just put out
the undercon page first. A few more things left to do; (1)test the email
alerts, (2)setup a open forum, (3) fine-tune/automate my mostly manual updated
excel based trade strategies.

------
logicb
I have a base page jotted @ AppsToWin ( <http://www.appstowin.com> ). Didn't
do much advancement during the week. Friday & Saturday should have more
productive sessions to complete some of the basic functionality.

------
alanthonyc
Okay, I'm on board. I will submit my app for approval to Apple in November.
(I've been slacking ever since I put out a test version on a couple of
friends' phones a few weeks ago.)

------
middlegeek
Is there a central place on or off HN this will be tracked?

